# AMD FX 8350 + CM Hyper TX3 Evo - High Temperatures.



## moltenskull (Jun 30, 2013)

The AMD FX 8350 Black Edition in my PC is at completely stock voltages and BIOS Settings.It has a Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 Evo as CPU Cooler and the case is a CoolerMaster HAF 912.The rest of my PC's Specifications can be found in my signature.However,temperatures as reported by both HWMonitor and HWiNFO64 are--

Current ||| Minimum ||| Maximum |||  Average 

23.6 ||| 22.1 ||| 52.5 ||| 26.1

All temperatures are in Degree Celsius.What is worrying me is the high Maximum Temperature while playing games like GTA 4,Max Payne 3 etc.My Motherboard is an ASRock 970 Extreme 4 and nothing except the GPU is overclocked.The maximum safe operating temperature for cores of an AMD FX 8350 is 62 degree Celsius.I have seen the temperature go up to 63.5 on one occasion.Please tell me if this temperature ,that is,62 Degree Celsius is the average temperature or the maximum temperature because I cannot find any proper details....As a side note,I would like to mention that AMD Cool 'n' Quiet ,APM and Turbo Core are all enabled ...Thermal paste is the one provided with the Hyper TX 3 Evo Cooler.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 30, 2013)

Can you post a screenshot of HwInfo showing temperatures at load and during stress (like Prime95)?


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2013)

there's two type temps for a cpu : tcase - the temp if the cpu heat spreader and tjmax - temp of the cpus silicon core/chip .. now some softwares report you the tcase and others tjmax temp and in two way monitoring apps get this data from cpu either by using Digital thermal sensor or from the sensor from mobo's silicon chip so the selection of software is crucial. Hwinfo is good but to get accurate core temps and tjmax you better use coretemp for AMD cpus.


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 2, 2013)

harshilsharma63 and topgear-- I could not find the screenshot option in HWiNFO64 but I did find one in Core temp....I am posting a screenshot immediately after installation of core temp which shows the max temperature *[44 Degree Celsius] *during _idling_.

*i43.tinypic.com/mkcieu.jpg

Please note--these temperatures are after the system has been running for about half an hour without playing any games or doing any cpu-intensive work.All AMD power functions are on and BIOS settings are default.I haven't touched AMD overdrive....Another odd thing is that the CPU Cooler does not feel hot to touch and the system is performing normally without any freezes/hang-ups/crashes.However,the motherboard's CPU temperature readings are increasing by increments of 0.5 Degree Celsius every 30 Seconds or so in BIOS....Really puzzled here....I have not touched the CPU or it's cooler ever since getting it assembled by an engineer....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

May be bios update req..


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> harshilsharma63 and topgear-- I could not find the screenshot option in HWiNFO64 but I did find one in Core temp....I am posting a screenshot immediately after installation of core temp which shows the max temperature *[44 Degree Celsius] *during _idling_.
> 
> *i43.tinypic.com/mkcieu.jpg
> 
> Please note--these temperatures are after the system has been running for about half an hour without playing any games or doing any cpu-intensive work.All AMD power functions are on and BIOS settings are default.I haven't touched AMD overdrive....Another odd thing is that the CPU Cooler does not feel hot to touch and the system is performing normally without any freezes/hang-ups/crashes.However,the motherboard's CPU temperature readings are increasing by increments of 0.5 Degree Celsius every 30 Seconds or so in BIOS....Really puzzled here....I have not touched the CPU or it's cooler ever since getting it assembled by an engineer....



Hyper TX3 is not the best a choice for a 8 coe cpu anyway, do play some games ( like C2/C3/BF3/BFBC2) and keep running coretemp on the background to log the max temp and post it here.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> Hyper TX3 is not the best a choice for a 8 coe cpu anyway, do play some games ( like C2/C3/BF3/BFBC2) and keep running coretemp on the background to log the max temp and post it here.



yeah, but isn't 28 C a good temp?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice IMO


----------



## Cilus (Jul 4, 2013)

The temperature is perfectly fine. But disable the CPU Fan control in the BIOS which enables the fan to rotate at full speed all the time and recommended for aftermarket coolers which provide a bigger but low rpm fan.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

*i43.tinypic.com/9gh3ww.png
That is temp you should look for.. 
it's current temp..
max is the temp that your CPU reached during heavy load (windows startup time in this case i guess.)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 4, 2013)

I think there is an issue with TIM application. the difference between current and max is too bog (16 C). I had similar problem where ideal temp used to be about 32 C (winters) and 75 C during gaming. then I figured that I had once removed the heat sink and didn't reapply the TIM. reapplying the TIM decreased the load temps.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

No you cannot say so..

8350 is a CPU with very large TDP..
also 44 C @ load is few of coolest things..

@ OP
run cpu intensive tasks like prime 95 & then post temps


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 6, 2013)

To be honest,and without annoying anybody,I am a bit apprehensive about running Prime95 on my PC because I read on Wikipedia that it pushes your System to the absolute maximum,which is a bit hard for me to digest as my system is brand new.. However, If it is absolutely essential,then  I will do it without a moment's hesitation.  By the way,I monitored temperatures for some days while playing games (Like Max Payne 3,GTA 4 etc) for about 45-60 Minutes  on an average and editing some game-play videos that I made and the temperatures I got were as follows--

*i42.tinypic.com/10o4hg5.jpg

Cilus,I think the Cpu fan setting in Bios is set at Full-On,however I will double check and let you know. But I do not know if any custom profile should be there for an after market CPU cooler or not.

Chaitanya,The Bios I have is P2.20.Is an update required and how do I perform it? I have never done a Bios update before.

Topgear,I do not own Bf3/c2/c3/bfbc2...I do have the original Crysis and temperatures were identical to Max Payne 3 while playing Crysis,except that the settings were a bit low to compensate for the video memory limit of my GPU (which is 1 Gb).I hope it's okay and Max Payne 3 is equally as demanding.

Harshilsharma63,I think the TIM is applied properly because I haven't touched it after an engineer assembled my PC for me.Do you think too much thermal paste can also be a cause for overheating? Should I dismantle the TX3 and look if too much TIM is applied?

And thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

^^Those are very good indeed..
No worries mate . . .


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 6, 2013)

Whew,that's a relief....  Thanks,Chaitanya! 

Edit: Cilus,I restarted and checked my BIOS.CPU fan 1 and 2 setting is at 'Full On'.


----------



## moltenskull (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a question.If my cooling is sufficient,is it safe to disable AMD's Cool and Quiet,APM ,Turbo Core Technology,''C1E'' (?) and CPU Throttling?I am getting much higher frame rates in games with these disabled but idle temps are high.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2013)

you can disable these but better use a game booster like which chnages windows power plan before staring a game to max performance level so cpu won't throttle as per cpu load.


----------



## moltenskull (Sep 23, 2013)

I have already changed my power plan to ''High Performance'' but disabling these (via BIOS) is making the system behave as a 4GHz Processor System should,not like the 1.3GHz speed it was at,previously.  What I want to know is ,is it safe? Will it shorten/cause failure of components,like my Motherboard?


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2013)

most probabaly no but CnQ and other power saving features are always good for saving power = less heat = better longevity


----------



## moltenskull (Sep 24, 2013)

Better longevity,yes,but lower performance.I have also disabled core c6 state and am running the CPU at 4.2GHz all the time,which is the default speed in turbo core mode.What I want to know is ,running at this speed with all power features off will not melt my motherboard (ASRock 970 Extreme 4),will it?And thanks for replying.

EDIT:4.2 GHz at 1.425V.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 24, 2013)

The voltage is on the higher side. 4.2 GHz is easily possible with the stock voltage.


----------



## moltenskull (Sep 24, 2013)

Okay,thanks .  I decreased the voltage to the stock value,but kept the processor at 4.2Ghz,with all power saving features off.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 25, 2013)

Have you lapped your cooler & CPU for decreased temps. If the CPU is Intel it is much better & safer to lap than a AMD CPU.
NOTE: Lapping ones CPU & Cooler voids any warranty of such products. So be wary...


----------



## Gollum (Sep 25, 2013)

Just touch the top of the CPU and if you feel that its very hot then the reading might be correct, otherwise you dont need to worry
>piece of the Heat sink that covers the CPU.


----------

